# Ryobi HT26 Gas Trimmer????



## dreamen (Nov 26, 2014)

I just purchased a used Ryobi HT26 gas trimmer model ry39500. I am beginning to think I wasted my $$ I have searched for a carb kit for this but not able to find out what kind of carb it is. I think it is a Zama? I can find a replacement carb but not the kit. This started fine when I bought it but when you would give it gas it would bog down and die. I took carb apart, has those wonderful jet screws that take a special tool, so I filed a slot in them so I could adj it. There was some dirt inside, cleaned it up, blew out all the jets and put back together. It started but not sure where to start with the carb adjustment. Anyone have a idea. I went 1 1/2 turns on HS and 1 turn on LS it would run but could not keep running. Any suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

According to your IP, it is probably cold, these little 2 cycles don't do well in cold weather.

Try leaving the coke on a little, if it runs better, it is running too lean.

BG


----------



## dreamen (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks, do you have a thought on where to start on the needle valves? Yes MN is cold, but it is 50 in my shop and run outside. I cannot even get it to stay running long enough to do much adjustment?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

How to Troubleshoot a Ryobi HT26 | Home Guides | SF Gate
Ryobi RY39500 Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com
https://www.ryobitools.com/
Best I can find and the Ryobi site might get you a manual.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

dreamen said:


> Thanks, do you have a thought on where to start on the needle valves? Yes MN is cold, but it is 50 in my shop and run outside. I cannot even get it to stay running long enough to do much adjustment?


First it appears to be a Ruixing carburetor which there be no carburetor kits for especially since they sell for around 20 usd. 

First check the metering lever and adjust it accordingly; should the same as most Zamas. As for the starting on the mixture screws try starting at 1-1/2 to 1-3/4 turns each as these Ruixing carburetors are mostly Zama clones. The adjustment tool before you modified the screws was probably the Pac-man version.

When replacing the carburetor don't throw out the old one as you may need the choke butterfly or need to modify the new one depending the problem that may arise. I did a blower last year where I had to replace the carburetor for a non start problem. When I try to the new carburetor it immediately flooded the engine on choke making nearly impossible to start. I tried starting it on partial choke and couldn't but at least it didn't flood. Upon further investigation I found that the choke butterfly was change to a different design. I finally ended up making the bleed hole in the butterfly larger in the new carburetor but smaller then the old carburetor's butterfly.


----------



## dreamen (Nov 26, 2014)

I really appreciate the replies. I reset the high and low speed screws and tried again today. Surprising I had to open each a little over a half turn. Started and 1 for low and 1 1/2 for high I think I am about 1 1/2 and 2 now. Starts right up idles nice, just a little hesitation for an instant when I pull the throttle but smoothes right out and runs well. Does it cut. Got this for my son-in-law as he used my old craftsman gas trimmer and loved it to do his shrubs in the fall. Now he will have his own. Just hope it continues to perform well as some of the reviews on the Ryobi trimmers is not good.
Thanks Again


----------

